# wie schnell wachsen karpfen?



## Steffen90 (3. September 2009)

moin.
in unser vereinsgewässer werden seit drei jahren jeweils im frühjahr karpfen besetzt.
diese haben gewichte von 1-1,5kg.
war bei einsetzen selber dabei.
wie wachsen diese fische normalerweiße ab? bei gutem futterangebot?
hier haben sie jetzt schon zwischen 4 und 5kg! bis ende oktober steuern sie die 7kg an....
ist das normal?
wir haben auch ein paar große (6-8 stück) zwischen 20 und 40 pfund im teich. der teich ist sehr produktiv was nahrung angeht... würmer, schnecken, muscheln, usw. alles im überfluss vorhanden!
er hat eine größe von ca. 3ha und eine tiefe bis 3m. wobei der großteil zwischen 40cm und knapp 2m tief ist. 
wieviele fische verträgt das gewässer? besetzt werden jährlich 50-75kg satzis. wobei die meisten wieder herausgefangen werden. ich schätze ca. 80%. die anderen verbleiben im gewässer und wachsen.... 
einige leute meinen es ist nicht gut wenn die karpfen so schnell wachsen.... und meinen es müssten mehr besetzt werden #q was wie ich finde völliger schwachsin ist! 
wielange geht das ganze gut? bis "zu viele" größere karpfen im gewässer sind? mit bereitet das ganze etwas sorgen...


----------



## Spinnfisch (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

karpfen können bei sehr sehr gutem futterangebot bis zu 40cm im jahr wachsen

bei so einem see wie bei dir vermute ich dass die meisten karpfen nicht groß werden weil dort wahrscheinlich viele kochtopfangler sind 
ich kenne die situation, weil es bei uns genauso ist 
die großen werden zufällig auch gefangen und von so idioten abgeschlagen deswegen wird es dort höchstwahrscheinlich nicht viele große geben und geben werden


----------



## marcus7 (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> karpfen können bei sehr sehr gutem futterangebot bis zu 40cm im jahr wachsen


 

das will ich ja mal gerne sehen:q

Hast du dich vertippt oder war das dein ernst?

Gewichtszu-/und -abnahmen können sehr stark schwanken.
Beim Wachstum istes dasselbe. Da gibt es keine allgemeingültige Aussage. Such dir doch mal im Netz eine Wachstumstabelle von Fischzüchtern oder berufsfischern


----------



## greenangel (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

Hi
Das kommt mir bekannt vor!Genau sowas hatten wir bei uns am Vereinsgewässer auch.Nur wir hatten noch das problem das relativ wenige Satzer entnommen wurden.Leider werden aber immer noch jedes Jahr welche Besetzt weil die Pottis keine Fangen und meinen es sind zu wenig Karpfen drinn!
Jetzt ist der See Leider voll mit Fischen bis 10 pfund.
Es sind definitv mehrere Karpfen über 30 Pfund drin aber aber seid der Besatzorgie ,die vor ca5 Jahren anfing wurde keiner mehr von denen gefangen.
Abwachsen tun die Fische eher schlecht,es ist zwar viel Nahrung vorhanden aber die Nahrungskonkurenz
ist,auch durch einen sehr großen Weifischbestand, sehr Groß.
Einige der Karpfen Stagnieren sogar im gewicht während
andere nur ca 100- bis 200gr pro Jahr zunehmen!
Fazit:Bloß nicht zu viel Besetzen ihr habt später sonst nur ärger!

mfg Greenangel


----------



## Spinnfisch (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> das will ich ja mal gerne sehen:q
> 
> Hast du dich vertippt oder war das dein ernst?


mein kupel macht zurzeit ne facharbeit über karpfenhaltung in stehenden gewässern und das stimmt ziehmlich sicher
ausserdem hat unser verein zuchtseen in denen das auch jedes Jahr geschieht


----------



## Nobbi 78 (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> mein kupel macht zurzeit ne facharbeit über karpfenhaltung in stehenden gewässern und das stimmt ziehmlich sicher
> ausserdem hat unser verein zuchtseen in denen das auch jedes Jahr geschieht



Hallo,
Ich hab auch nen Teich wo ich unter anderen auch Karpfen halte, aber 40cm im Jahr???????
Das bekommst du nie hin selbst nicht mit zufüttern von Proteinhaltigen Futter in beheizten Mastanlagen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

LOL... 40cm pro Jahr ist geil. Und nach 2 Jahren 80cm, nach 3 Jahren 120cm, oder wie?!? |supergri
Unter guten Bedingungen sind 1,5kg Zunahme pro Jahr durchaus realistisch (ab dem 3. Lebensjahr), in den Intensivmast sicherlich auch mehr. |rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



> 40cm pro Jahr ist geil. Und nach 2 Jahren 80cm, nach 3 Jahren 120cm, oder wie?!?


Ja ja lach nur, Ich hab hier nen See der wurde vor 30 Jahren das erste mal mit Karpfen besetzt. Dort hab ich oft erlebt das Angler die Fische nicht bändigen konnten die sie an der Angel hatten. Ist doch logisch , 30 Jahre - a 40cm.....  Das macht ......... Hilfe nun ist klar warum .....


----------



## Xarrox (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

|muahah:





Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ja ja lach nur, Ich hab hier nen See der wurde vor 30 Jahren das erste mal mit Karpfen besetzt. Dort hab ich oft erlebt das Angler die Fische nicht bändigen konnten die sie an der Angel hatten. Ist doch logisch , 30 Jahre - a 40cm.....  Das macht ......... Hilfe nun ist klar warum .....


----------



## allrounder11 (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

40cm ist etwas hochgegriffen, in den ersten beiden Jahren halte ich unter "besten" Bedingungen 25cm für realistisch .Und wenn man viele Kochtopfangler hat werden die fische sowieso nicht kapital .


----------



## JimiG (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> die großen werden zufällig auch gefangen und von so idioten abgeschlagen deswegen wird es dort höchstwahrscheinlich nicht viele große geben und geben werden



@Spinnfisch
Was soll denn das heißen? #d Weshalb nennst du denn Leute, die ihre gefangenen Fische mitnehmen Idioten ? #q
Das ist jawohl deren gutes Recht und nur weil du die Fische wieder reinsetzt, muss  doch nicht jeder das genauso machen.
Also drücke dich mal ein bischen anders aus und beleidige hier niemanden. Das sind ja schließlich auch Mitglieder aus deinem Verein die du hier beleidigst und die bezahlen auch Beiträge und finanzieren somit den Fischbesatz.

Denk mal drüber nach.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Xarrox (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

Eigentlich wurde das Angeln ja auch zum Fischfang Erfunden um wat zu Futtern zu haben.
DAMALS vor 1000enden von Jahren 

Ich Selbst esse keinen fisch angel nur just for fun.
Aber nehme auch ab und zu ma nen Zander Hecht oder so mit für Familie.
Es muss jeder selbst wissen ob er den Fisch mitnimmt und verwertet oder nicht.

Fische sind nunmal AUCH zum essen da das darf man nicht vergessen. So ist das halt wenn man in der Nahrungskette ziemlich weit unten ist |rolleyes


----------



## BallerNacken (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

Man gucke sich das hier mal an...Also 40 cm scheinen selbst in subtropischen Bereichen (eigentlicher Lebensraum der Karpfen) utopisch zu sein! 




JimiG schrieb:


> @Spinnfisch
> Was soll denn das heißen? #d Weshalb nennst du denn Leute, die ihre gefangenen Fische mitnehmen Idioten ? #q
> Das ist jawohl deren gutes Recht und nur weil du die Fische wieder reinsetzt, muss  doch nicht jeder das genauso machen.
> Also drücke dich mal ein bischen anders aus und beleidige hier niemanden. Das sind ja schließlich auch Mitglieder aus deinem Verein die du hier beleidigst und die bezahlen auch Beiträge und finanzieren somit den Fischbesatz.
> ...


ach ja...nochwer popkorn?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

Hier noch nen link zum Wachstum.


http://www.carp-s.de/index.php?action=karpfen


----------



## Tigersclaw (3. September 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

huuhuuu
das wachstum hängt doch eigentlich nur von den temperaturen und nahrungsangebot ab..
In der teichwirtschaft werden meist k3 (3 sömmrige) verkauft.. die zwischen 45-55 cm groß sind und 1,5-2,0 kg haben. Letztes jahr hatten wir nur kleine die 1,3 kg hatten .. aber in guten jahren und optimalen futter sind auch an die 2,5 kg drinne.. (natursee mit leichter zufütterung mit tritikale)

kannste jetzt hochrechnen.. für 2 kg futter rechen wir im optimalen falle 1 kg fleisch

claw


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

so leute.
hab wieder nen satzi von diesem jahr gefangen....
14 pfund!!!!!! und rund wie ein fußball.
soviel zum thema wachstum..... in 7 monaten 5kg zugelegt..... was sind das für fische? 
ist übrigens nicht der einzigste der dort gefangen wurde in der größe.... kleinere: fehlanzeige!
ich kann mir dieses rasante wachstum nicht erklären. ist einfach (zu) unglaublich....


----------



## Carras (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> so leute.
> ....
> 14 pfund!!!!!! und rund wie ein fußball.
> soviel zum thema wachstum..... in 7 monaten 5kg zugelegt..... was sind das für fische?


 

Habt Ihr deren Bäuche mit Wasser vollgepumpt?

Ein Satzi mit 14 pfd? 
Im März noch 2 kg gewogen und jetzt im Oktober sind es 7 Kg?
Das wäre ne Zuwachsrate von 350 % in einem halben Jahr. Das wäre ja ein Naturwunder.

Könnte es sein,... daß Ihr da auch ältere Fische drin habt?


Grüßle


----------



## marcus7 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



Carras schrieb:


> Könnte es sein,... daß Ihr da auch ältere Fische drin habt?
> 
> 
> Grüßle


 

Das glaube ich allerdings auch:q.

Du kannst doch gar nicht wissen ob es einer von den diesjährigen satzern ist, wenn du den fisch nicht anhand von genau übereinstimmenden details WIEDERERKANNT hast;+

Es gibt teilweise schon sehr erstaunliche Abwüchse bei karpfen, aber das von dir genannte halte ich nicht für möglich. 

Man muss den Zuwachs auch in Relation zur Gesamtgröße betrachten. Und wie carras schon schrieb, hätte er sich ja verdreieinhalbfacht in 7Monaten.

Den krassesten Abwuchs den ich selber nachweisen kann hatte ein Spiegler der in knapp 10 monaten von 37pf. auf 50pf. 200 gr. gegangen ist.

Ich konnte es selber kaum glauben das es sich beim zweiten fang um ihn handelte, aber es war zweifelsfrei so.


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

das war definitiv einer von den diesjährigen satzkarpfen.
die jahre zuvor wurden NUR schuppis besetzt. war selber dabei.
und dieses jahr seit langer zeit wieder spiegler.
es war auserdem nicht der einizgste spiegelkarpfen der in der gewichtsklasse in letzter zeit gefangen wurde. viel kleinere nicht! der kleinste hatte knappe 5kg.
und soviele spiegler wie in der letzten zeit gefangen wurden können nicht einfach so von heute auf morgen da auftachen. vorher haben wir nur schuppis gefangen und der kleinste spiegler letztes jahr hatte 19 pfund....


----------



## allrounder11 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

steffen auch mal dran gedacht, das auch fische sich fortpflanzen?|supergri


----------



## marcus7 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

Dann kannst Du in vier bis fünf Jahren ja etliche 60er+ dort fangen

nee mal im ernst, glaubst Du wirklich wenn dein Verein z.B. Schuppies besetzt, das dann auch zu 100%alles Schuppies sind?? Niemals, da sind min 5% andere (Spiegler) dazwischen.

Wie groß sind denn eure größten Fische dort? Müssten theoretsich ja gewaltig sein. Ist aber nicht der Fall, oder? Also stimmt ja wohl auch irgendetwas nicht mit den "Rekordabwüchsen"...


----------



## Wizard2 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

lol 14pfd satzi.ja ne is klar, meinst du wirklich das jahr für alle karpfen abgefischt werden? fleißige "pottis" denke eher das das wachstum relativ langsam ist und der spiegler evtl auch schon 10 jahre und mehr im see ist


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> ich kenne die situation, weil es bei uns genauso ist
> die großen werden zufällig auch gefangen und von so _*idioten*_ abgeschlagen deswegen wird es dort höchstwahrscheinlich nicht viele große geben und geben werden


 

Sorry für OT


Sowat geht ja wohl 100% NICHT ! ! ! Ich persönlich würde mal über ein Editieren Deines Beitrags nachdenken #d ...

Dat ist ja mal unterste Schublade wat Du da von Dir gibts ...


----------



## Carpangler56 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

Hallo
Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter
http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/daten.pdf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

Alter! |bigeyes
Von 1,5kg auf über 5kg (bis 7kg) in nur einem Jahr?!? 


Damit könntet ihr berühmt werden! Ehrlich, ich würd das Gewässer ganz dringend mal intensiv untersuchen lassen...
















nicht, dass es dort irgendwo strahlt!


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

lacht ihr nur |supergri
es gibt dort nur wenige ätere fische zwischen 20 und gut über 40 pfund.
maximal 10 stück.
ich versuch grade mal nen bild von dem fisch hochzuladen.
der war nicht lang aber gewaltig fettgefressen.
es gibt dort futter im überfluss....
und ja es waren NUR schuppis die besetzt wurden in den letzten vier jahren. die ältesten haben jetzt ca. 15-20 pfund. 
wie gesagt beim besatz war ich dabei und konnte jeden einzelnen fisch dort begutachten. waren ja nie viele. 
merkwürdig ist das es das grade die spiegler so exrem schnell abwachsen. die schuppis hingegen eher normal aber immernoch überdurchschnittlich. (von 1,5-2kg auf knapp 4-5kg ende oktober)


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

hier ist er....


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> das wachstum hängt doch eigentlich nur von den temperaturen und nahrungsangebot ab..



... das ist wohl der entscheidene Punkt

Karpfen können unter unseren klimatischen Verhältnissen in Flachgewässern, die sich schnell erwärmen und natürlich bei sehr geringen Besatzdichten, in drei Jahren Gewichte von Vier Kilo und mehr erreichen - aber wie gesagt, unter idealen Verhältnissen - in permanenten Gewässern, dürfte dies aber keinesfalls die Regel sein, da sich dort zumeist ja noch entsprechende Nahrungskonkurrenten aufhalten...




marcus7 schrieb:


> Man muss den Zuwachs auch in Relation zur Gesamtgröße betrachten. Und wie carras schon schrieb, hätte er sich ja verdreieinhalbfacht in 7Monaten.



...ein Karpfen kann im Jahr sogar locker um das 10000fache wachsen - es kommt halt nur auf die Ausgangsgröße an:m

Bei einem Besatzgewicht von ca. 1 - 1.5kg/Stück ist unter guten Bedingungen mit einer Verdopplung der Stückmasse zu rechnen - ein größerer Karpfen würde prozentual natürlich weniger zulegen....

|wavey:


----------



## herrmänn11 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> hier ist er....


 was soll das bild uns nun sagen, hatte der fisch nen stempel mit datum auf der stirn ? dann wird der sicher auf der anderen seite sein, sonst hätte man den lesen können. aber ich hab da auch nochn paar fotos, die kann ich dier denn gerne fürs nächste jahr schicken, wenn denn berichten möchtest das er nun 30 pf. hat


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

Vieleicht ist das Nahrungsangebot so riesig, das die Fische gut abwachsen. Oder jeden Tag kommt ein Trecker mit einer ladung mais|supergri.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

40cm im Jahr?

Ist klar, noch 4 Jahre warten und Du fängst den ersten der 2m-Marke!

Merkst Du eigentlich wie schlau das ist was Du hier schreibst? Wenn ihr ein produktives Gewässer habt werden die Karpfen dennoch nicht so fett wie auf dem Bild von Dir gezeigt, das erreicht ihr nur über massives Zufüttern mit Boilies. Aber die von Dir erhofften Gewichtszunahmen werdet ihr trotzdem (zum Glück) nicht erreichen.


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Merkst Du eigentlich wie schlau das ist was Du hier schreibst? Wenn ihr ein produktives Gewässer habt werden die Karpfen dennoch nicht so fett wie auf dem Bild von Dir gezeigt, das erreicht ihr nur über massives Zufüttern mit Boilies. Aber die von Dir erhofften Gewichtszunahmen werdet ihr trotzdem (zum Glück) nicht erreichen.


merk ich allerdings.
wir hatten diese diskussion heute am gewässer und ich konnte wieder zwei mit 12 pfund fangen. 
und wir sind zu dem entschluss gekommen das es nur besatzfische von diesem jahr sein KÖNNEN. gewässerwart und co. waren bei der diskussion dabei.
die gewichtszunahme hab ich übrigens gut verfolgen können.... im märz wurden sie mit 1,5kg besetzt. ende mai hab ich die ersten mit 2,5kg gefangen. mitte/ende september 4-4,5kg. und jetzt 5-7kg. und KEINE kleineren. wo sollen die kleinen bitteschön alle hin sein? meine gefangenen hab ich alle zurück gesetzt.
und ich betone nochmals: es sind nur die spiegler die so extrem abwachsen. länger sind sie kaum geworden. dafür extrem fett. heute die noch ne ecke runder als der gezeigte hier.
zugefüttert wird kaum. sind nur drei karpfenangler für 4 teiche zwischen einem und 4 ha. und im zweiten teich wo dieses jahr satzkarpfen besetzt wurden wachsen sie ganauso schnell. (die heute sind aus dem anderen see).
gibt es eventuell eine besondere zuchtform des spiegelkarpfens die schneller abwachsen?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> gibt es eventuell eine besondere zuchtform des spiegelkarpfens die schneller abwachsen?


Gibt es.
Dennoch keine 5kg+ im Jahr. Damit würdet ihr sämtliche Höchstleistungen der intensiven Fischmast bei Weitem übertreffen... an einem Gewässer in freier Wildbahn irgendwie schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

gut danke.... villeicht haben die jungs sich ja auch "einfach nur" übermäßig vollgefressen. wie gesagt es ist nahrung im überfluss vorhanden.... hab gestern in einer hand schlamm 3 schnecken und 7 kleine muscheln gehabt... dazu noch unzählige würmer und anderes. 
und das daher dieses gewicht und die körperform kommt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Körperform des abgebildeten Karpfen nicht besonders ungewöhnlich. #c

Und nur davon, dass es genügend Futter gibt, heißt das nicht das ein Fisch auch unbegrenzt wachsen kann.


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen karpfen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Körperform des abgebildeten Karpfen nicht besonders ungewöhnlich. #c
> 
> Und nur davon, dass es genügend Futter gibt, heißt das nicht das ein Fisch auch unbegrenzt wachsen kann.


wie gesagt die heute waren erheblich runder....
die fische die besezt wurden waren allerdings sehr schmal. 
das ist mir schon klar. nur sonst gibt es keine erklärung dafür, wo soviele fische knapp über 10 pfund herkommen könnten! 
gesetzt wurden wie gesagt die jahre zuvor nur schuppis. und soviel laichen können die anderen ja garnicht.... bzw. wir hätten ja vorher schonmal nen kleinen spiegler gefangen.
also woher sollten die sonst stammen?


----------

